# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  How are Tiger Hook Swords/Deerhorn Knives/Cresent style weapons forgered?

## C.H.Koh

I have been wondering for sometime how this particular style of weapons are forged as single unit. Of course the easy way out would be to rivet the seperate pieces together. The most possible technique I know of after consulting several blacksmith manuals would be welding techniques used to produce wrought iron gates from the last century (those huge gates leading to those grand estates). However there is no evidence to suggest that western techniques would be used by their Chinese counterparts and whether they would strong enough structually to stand repeated blows and parries.

----------


## josh stout

Here is one that I think is a good example showing antique methods.  It was once part a set, as evidenced by one side being flat, and the handle is a recent replacement, but I think the blade may be genuine.  I do not think it is very old.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Authentic-A...QQcmdZViewItem

As you can see, the blade was forged to shape, while the spike was welded on.  This one looks quite heavy, without obvious pattern welding, and was probably used as a practice weapon.  Note though that the point is rounded with use.  The steel on a weapon should be good.
Josh

----------


## G H Ezell

I have never had the opportunity to closely study one of these blades, but I strongly suspect that it was constructed using basic fire-welding techniques employed by smiths of all times and cultures.  Done properly, it is very strong and durable.

I would like to see the joins on one of the antiques, it would be fairly easy to tell by appearance.

----------


## josh stout

> ...I would like to see the joins on one of the antiques, it would be fairly easy to tell by appearance.


Can you see the weld on the one I posted?
Josh

----------


## Thomas Powers

Forge welding techniques were pretty much the same the wold over---from the migration era through the 19th century.  Not only was forge welding the traditional method of making japanese katanas it was also the method use to build up large shafts for steam engines in Europe and America.  

Not a weak method at all.

----------


## G H Ezell

> Can you see the weld on the one I posted?
> Josh


It looks like a weld, but not possible to be sure from the photograph.  I would enjoy seeing more of these...

Well spoken, Mr Powers.

----------


## Joseph Crandall

I laser cut mine out of plate steel.

----------


## Richard Furrer

Joseph,
And your plate was forged from an ingot.

There are many forge welding techniques (shapes of the weld and such)...as Thomas said ...there is no reason that a good weld would not be perfectly fine.


Ric

----------

